# Meu português



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Eu queria saber o que vocês acham do meu português

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vazJzASjJNAmMt3nO

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## englishmania

Como portuguesa, achei que está muito bem!


----------



## anaczz

Muito bom, Ignacio! Mal se identifica o sotaque! Se não soubesse que você é argentino, talvez pensasse que era de alguma região do Brasil a cujo sotaque não estou habituada.


----------



## Vanda

Cadê o sotaque argentino?!!!!


----------



## willy2008

Creo que hasta mejor pronuncia que muchos brasileros, impresionante !!!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pelos comentários



Vanda said:



			Cadê o sotaque argentinoi?!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Eu pensei que tinha sotaque argentino quando falava português kk*


----------



## Jabir

Muito bom, Ináncio,

Só achei interessante o fato de o seu sotaque ser, em alguns pontos, mais parecido com o português de Portugal que o com o brasileiro...


----------



## okporip

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Obrigado pelos comentários
> 
> 
> Eu pensei que tinha sotaque argentino quando falava português kk*



É impressionante, de fato, a quase falta de sotaque. Se te interessa saber (para aprimorar), o ponto máximo de sotaque, para mim, está logo no começo: "oi, *x*ente". Claro que é muito mais suave do que muitos argentinos que já ouvi falando português, mas ainda "denuncia" a origem. Mas concordo com todos: o sotaque está excelente!


----------



## Juh!

*Ignacio_arg*!!!

Muito bem, perfeito! Espero que eu consiga falar espanhol sem sotaque brasileiro um dia .. rs


----------



## Istriano

Parece o sotaque goiano.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Jabir said:


> Muito bom, Ináncio,
> 
> Só achei interessante o fato de o seu sotaque ser, em alguns pontos, mais parecido com o português de Portugal que o com o brasileiro...


*Você acha? bom às vezes tento falar o português de Portugal com um amigo de Lisboa, então talvez misture um pouco kkk

Aqui meu sotaque de Portugal, o que acham?*

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vCTvjMqzM4YCmi85y


----------



## Istriano

É legal, mas você pronunciou ''mas'' como *máx *em vez de *mâx*. 
Em Portugal, existe a vogal â oral: _mâs, pâra, digâmos._


----------



## anaczz

Agora digo como a englishmania: Como brasileira, eu acho que está muito bem, com a ressalva feita pelo Istriano.


----------



## englishmania

Hehe, como portuguesa, é óbvio que noto que não é um português a falar. Não deve ser fácil aprender as duas variantes ou falar a variante europeia quando se está a aprender a brasileira. De qualquer forma, se viesse a Portugal, conseguia fazer-se entender, que é o mais importante.

Houve a inclusão de "giro", que se usa por cá. E depois usou algumas construções que eu não usaria: "como estão a perceber" (como devem ter reparado/como estão a "ver"); "Eu somente vou falar um ; bocadinho" (Vou falar só um bocadinho); o uso de "ehhhh..."(?) quando se está a pensar (não se usa em Portugal); tenho a sensação de que em Portugal se omite mais vezes o pronome "eu".

Ainda bem que gosta da variante europeia.   Não fique desanimado. Boa sorte!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado, na verdade só falo português brasileiro, mas tmb gosto da variante europeia e às vezes tento falar com o meu amigo de Lisboa. 

PS: Istriano, não conheço o sotaque goiano, vc acha que eu falo com um sotaque parecido?*


----------



## Alentugano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Obrigado, na verdade só falo português brasileiro, mas tmb gosto da variante europeia e às vezes tento falar com o meu amigo de Lisboa.
> 
> PS: Istriano, não conheço o sotaque goiano, vc acha que eu falo com um sotaque parecido?*


Olha, por mim está óptimo! Vais fazer-te entender em qualquer lugar onde se fala português!


----------



## Art3tours

Ótimo Ignacio_arg. Além do sotaque portugués/brasileiro tenha presentes as questões lexicais.
Eu tentei obter um "jugo de piña" num lanchonete de São Paulo pedindo "sumo de ananás". O moço sorrindo respondeu: "Ah, o senhor deseja um suco de abacaxí, né?".
Um abraço, irmão!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Art3tours said:


> Ótimo Ignacio_arg. Além do sotaque portugués/brasileiro tenha presentes as questões lexicais.
> Eu tentei obter um "jugo de piña" num lanchonete de São Paulo pedindo "sumo de ananás". O moço sorrindo respondeu: "Ah, o senhor deseja um suco de abacaxí, né?".
> Um abraço, irmão!


Pois a mim já me aconteceu o contrário. Apesar de saber que deve-se pedir um "zumo", eu pedi um "jugo"... :-((


----------

